

RIM thought iPhone was impossible in 2007 - wslh
http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/12/27/rim.thought.apple.was.lying.on.iphone.in.2007/

======
awesomifier
BlackBerry is in a good position with the Z10. It has encryption and privacy
features no other phone has, and innovations like the hub. I switched my
iPhone 5 for the Z10 and it's way more graceful.

Yeah, RIM were coasting for many years and they paid dearly. But I'm glad to
see them back.

